# Forward body bolts



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

All body bolts came out smoothly except the forward most bolts on the body (right behind front fender, not the core support) they are both spinning the capture nut despite my best efforts. 

What is the easiest way to get to them?
Can I get to them from the front since both inner fenders will be coming back off? Would really like to avoid cutting my nice clean floor...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Same problem I had. Ended up using a hole saw. Hopefully, you'll find a better way. I didn't remove any body panels since all I was doing was replacing bushings....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's the two I'm thinking about, you may be in luck. With the inner fenders out you should be able to get to the nuts on top through a couple of large square-shaped holes down low on the firewall, and grab them with a big pair of Channelocks or something similar.

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

:agree Those have large square access holes behind the inner fenders, no cutting required.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! That's what I'm talking about! Looks like I can definitely get to the inboards and maybe the outboard ones too!


----------

